# CCI - Credit check letter



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

Has anyone else received a letter from CCI with regards to doing a credit check on the policy holder? 

Why is this needed?


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

Hi Graham,

I did. Supposedly a change to do with their underwriter???? I told them as per the letter that this was not my main car so it went away. That said on renewal I got a much better deal with Sky.

Ikey


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

ikeysolomon said:


> Hi Graham,
> 
> I did. Supposedly a change to do with their underwriter???? I told them as per the letter that this was not my main car so it went away. That said on renewal I got a much better deal with Sky.
> 
> Ikey


Thanks

I still dont understand why they need that information. Mine is a 2nd car as well and I am considering changing, but like the track day insurance.


----------



## ikeysolomon (May 3, 2012)

grahamc said:


> Thanks
> 
> I still dont understand why they need that information. Mine is a 2nd car as well and I am considering changing, but like the track day insurance.


Sky will do track day cover too.

Ikey


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

will have to give them a call next month then, thanks


----------

